# Jeff's rub on everything!



## what2smokenext (Dec 26, 2015)

Its the day after Christmas, a quick trip to the grocery store yielded a few slabs of baby backs. Getting ready to smoke them tomorrow, I was putting together a double batch of Jeff's rub. After finishing with the rub, I put together some Chex Party Mix. While putting together the spices for the Chex Mix, I thought "what the heck, why not" and added some of Jeff's rub. Turned out to be a darn good addition. That stuff is good on everything!













IMG_0059.JPG



__ what2smokenext
__ Dec 26, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 26, 2015)

It sure is good on anything.

Your chex looks great


----------

